# Nutzung einer DLL in NetBeans nicht möglich (JNI)



## P! (1. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite generell mit NetBeans. Aktuell sitze ich an einem Projekt, bei dem ein RFID-Scanner an mein Programm angeschlossen werden soll. Dazu wird eine DLL (RFID_DLL) benötigt, die per JNI in Java eingebunden wird.
Ein kleines Testprogramm, zum Auslesen der Seriennummern einfacher RFID-Chips sieht wie folgt aus:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class Fenster extends Frame 
{  
	
	Label lblSeriennummer = new Label("Seriennummer");
	List lstSeriennummern = new List();
        Button btnLesen = new Button("Lesen");

	public Fenster()
	{   
		 this.setSize(340, 260);
		 this.setTitle("Seriennummern lesen");
		 this.setBackground(new Color(200, 200, 200));
		 this.setLayout(null);
		 this.add(lblSeriennummer);
		 lblSeriennummer.setBounds(30, 50, 200, 25);
		 lblSeriennummer.setFont(new Font("Arial", Font.BOLD, 25));
		 this.add(lstSeriennummern);
		 lstSeriennummern.setBounds(30, 90, 200, 100); 
		 this.add(btnLesen);
		 btnLesen.setBounds(30, 200, 200, 30);
		 btnLesen.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
		 {
		     public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent aEvent)
		     {
		    	 String neueSeriennummer = leseNeueSeriennummer();
		    	 lstSeriennummern.add(neueSeriennummer);
		     }
		 });
		 this.addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter()
		 {
			 public void windowClosing(WindowEvent wEvent)
			 {
				 System.exit(0);
			 }
		 });
	}	 

	// Anfang: Einbindung der DLL --------------------------------
	
	static
	{
	    System.loadLibrary("RFID_DLL");
	}
	       
	public native String leseNeueSeriennummer();
	
	// Ende: Einbindung der DLL ----------------------------------

	
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
    	Fenster fen = new Fenster(); 
        fen.setVisible(true);        
    }
}
```

Das ganze funktioniert in Eclipse ohne Probleme. In NetBeans hängt sich das Programm dagegen auf, sobald man auf den Button klickt, also die Seriennummer eines RFID-Chips einlesen möchte. Ich würde gern weiter in NetBeans arbeiten. Deshalb meine Frage: *Wisst ihr vielleicht, warum das ganze beim Start des Programms in NetBeans nicht funktioniert?* Ich habe schon mehrere Rechner und NetBeans-Versionen getestet und das Internet nach dem Problem abgegrast. Leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Marco13 (1. Mrz 2011)

Irgendwelche Konsolenausgaben? Ggf. den java.library.path setzen...


----------



## P! (1. Mrz 2011)

Leider keine Konsolenausgaben. Und die DLLs liegen definitiv im richtigen Pfad (weil, wenn sie nicht dort liegen, in der Konsole eine Fehlermeldung erscheint, dass die DLLs nicht gefunden werden).


----------

